# Would like some help



## rkni3662 (Jun 19, 2021)

Just keep shooting. Muscle memory will take over.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Hombre Don said:


> This is Hombre Don,
> My interest in archery is target shooting as I don't hunt anymore. The older I get I have a feeling to live and let live with animals. I am 83 and not to strong. I have my bow at 31 # and am having some problems holding my pin on the target. I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help with in training for steadying myself. L live in North West Ohio. I love to shoot my bow. I usually shoot around 12 arrows and get tired. Thanks for any help.


Just a couple years behind you, Hombre. I have a physical condition that has really sapped my strength so I know whereof you speak. I have a Diamond Infinite Edge Pro on which I have the weight turned way down. It's not as fast as the 3D bows I've had in the past, but I get a lot of pleasure out of shooting it. I also bought a 20# recurve. It's easy to draw, but I shake a lot trying to hold it and aim.

I have some of those exercise bands and use them to work my shoulders and biceps and back muscles. I use the red ones but there are lighter ones. I think the green ones are lighter. It's not the weight that helps build up strength, but repititions. You might want to give them a try.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

A lot can be said for proper draw length and bow balance when trying to steady your pin. Find a good pro shop who can make sure your bow fits you properly. 

Automan


----------



## Joco52 (Jun 30, 2021)

Practice practice pratice


----------



## Hombre Don (Apr 1, 2021)

automan26 said:


> A lot can be said for proper draw length and bow balance when trying to steady your pin. Find a good pro shop who can make sure your bow fits you properly.
> 
> Automan
> 
> Thanks Automan I will check into it.


----------



## Hombre Don (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks Automan I will check into that.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I have found that a really light bow helps. I shoot a Xpedition Denali with 45 pound limbs and it weighs 3.6 pounds. Since it balances perfectly I don't add any weights or stabalizers. I hve grown fond of limb stops as I think it helps too.


----------



## lubob (Sep 1, 2015)

Hombre Don said:


> This is Hombre Don,
> My interest in archery is target shooting as I don't hunt anymore. The older I get I have a feeling to live and let live with animals. I am 83 and not to strong. I have my bow at 31 # and am having some problems holding my pin on the target. I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help with in training for steadying myself. L live in North West Ohio. I love to shoot my bow. I usually shoot around 12 arrows and get tired. Thanks for any help.


Man, you have my admiration! I think it's great that you want to continue shooting and I am glad to help.

It sounds like your main problems are lack of strength and endurance, possibly compounded by your bow settings. Your goal is to keep shooting with good control. I would work from two different directions: 

STRENGTH+ENDURANCE
1) strengthen your shoulders (deltoids and trapezius, look up some exercises on YouTube, but start with weights low enough to do 10-12 repetitions to fatigue); instead of metal weights, you could use one-gal jugs partially filled with water (they are about 8 lbs fully filled).
2) strengthen your abs, obliques and back to stabilize your shooting posture
3) do some push-ups with your knees on the floor and a straight torso, or even leaning against a wall, for the triceps
4) do some sit-downs/sit-ups off a chair with a straight back to strengthen your legs
Initially, you will feel the effects even at low weights and low reps, so go easy into it. If you can do 10 reps today in full control, perhaps you'll try 12 reps next week if you feel like it. You get my drift.

BOW SETTINGS / SHOOTING
0) lighten the bow, if there are accessories you don't use (stabilizers?)
1) lower the peak weight to 25# or even #20, if you have a compound bow (look for the user manual online to see how to set peak weight on your cams, or take it to a shop). If you have a recurve bow at 31#, then you're out of luck and stuck with 31#, no changes possible. Although you could minimize your time at anchor, and release the arrow before you start shaking.
2) move the sight closer to your eye (the unsettled pin might be induced by the sight currently set too far from you)
3) shoot 3-arrows or even 2-arrows ends and take breaks/walks in-between; shoot a total of 6-8 arrows, go do something else, then come back for more after you rest 
4) shoot closer to the target, so it's easier to aim
5) focus on form and breathing, make it a Zen-thing

Happy shooting!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

make your sight picture blurry and you wont even notice it and true me, it will just go off in the middle


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am 74 and had a diabetic stroke three years ago. I had to drop my weight from 60# to 40# and after 67 years of shooting, I had to start over again at 10 yards. I used to practice at 100 yards.

First thing I had to do was to find a 40-50# bow that had a super smooth draw cycle. When I first started again, I was unable to hold the spot at 10 yards. I love to shoot and also gave up hunting due to my balance. I did not want to wound an animal or fall off a tree stand, I shot 2 to 3 times a week for 6 months until I was able to shoot 20 yards. I then went to Vegas and shot my all time lowest score but I was very happy that by the third day when I never shot an arrow off the 3 spot targets.

After 3 years, I have worked my way up to 52# and I just shot the Redding Shoot out to 101 yards. I shot my all time lowest score but I had fun and was proud to shoot a 20 at 101 yards. The trick was to find a bow with a smooth draw cycle and experimenting with the weights on the stabilizers and to practice, practice, practice.

Nothing that I was using prior to the stroke worked after. I have only been able to start shooting my Hoyt and PSE recently and they are much harder to draw and hold steady than the Moxie with Badger cams due to their aggressive draw cycle. I know that some on here will say that the Hoyt and PSE have super smooth draw cycles, but break your shoulder and while in a cast, draw different bows until you find one that works and it won't be a Hoyt or PSE.

Don't give up. You might not be as good as the archers around you but first you have to find a bow that allows you to shoot as least 25 arrows a day in order to build up your muscles. If I had only shot 7 arrows a day, I would still be at 10 yards and 40#. At first, I was shooting arrows off the target butt every time I moved to a longer distance. I lost and broke several arrows. so I had bought some cheap .006 arrows that cost about $50 on Ebay and only started using my good arrows after I could keep the arrows on the target butt.

I live in Arizona and sometimes shoot against Frank Pearson who is about your age and still wins major tournaments. I am pretty sure that he came in second behind Scott Bowmar at Redding this year and won it last year. So age is not a reason by itself. Find a system that allows you to hold steady at 20 yards and have some fun indoors. It doesn't have to cost a fortune to switch. Start with a used smooth cycle bow for about $300. A dozen sub $50 arrows like Victory VForce .006 and I had to switch to a wrist release from my Stan.


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

Are you drinking an Ensure or something like that everyday ? Easily digested protein . Make up for gaps in your eating. 
Walk a treadmill to help with stamina, You can walk it year round. And its easier on the joints. 
Find a used cheap " Total gym", there are about 10 valuable exercises you can do that are low impact and low resistance. Hard to hurt yourself with a Total gym. Its about exercising without doing more damage then good.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Why not go down in poundage to build strength. Maybe get a pair of inexpensive 22lbs limbs. I have a pair of WNS W1 fiber, which sells for $99 from Lancaster Archery.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Crowely said:


> Are you drinking an Ensure or something like that everyday ? Easily digested protein . Make up for gaps in your eating.
> Walk a treadmill to help with stamina, You can walk it year round. And its easier on the joints.
> Find a used cheap " Total gym", there are about 10 valuable exercises you can do that are low impact and low resistance. Hard to hurt yourself with a Total gym. Its about exercising without doing more damage then good.


I will second the Total Gym, there a lot of great exercises that can be easy to do. For many years I was a weight lifter well into my 40s, as different health issues developed and aging I didn’t want any new injuries so I went from weights to a Total Gym and have had one for the last 15+ years. Last year I treated myself to a new one with plenty of accessories and it’s much better than my old one. Beware of the cheaper models, they are not very sturdy or smooth to operate.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m 69 and recovering from a neck injury. I’d been shooting 50# for a couple of years and could no longer draw my bow after the injury. After a couple of months of physical therapy and my doctors approval I bought a genesis bow and started back at 10 #. Worked it up to about 18# then transitioned to an old Matthew’s chill that I had 40 lb limbs for turned down to 37#. The decreased holding Weight helped a lot. Shot my first ASA after 3 mo with a 283. Not great but incouraging. It’s important for me to continue the PT excercises as I go along. Btw I shot with Frank Pearson in a championship field tourney in CA a couple of years ago. Fun to watch him wind up on an idiot.


----------



## MJ1950S (Oct 30, 2021)

huteson2us2 said:


> I am 74 and had a diabetic stroke three years ago. I had to drop my weight from 60# to 40# and after 67 years of shooting, I had to start over again at 10 yards. I used to practice at 100 yards.
> 
> First thing I had to do was to find a 40-50# bow that had a super smooth draw cycle. When I first started again, I was unable to hold the spot at 10 yards. I love to shoot and also gave up hunting due to my balance. I did not want to wound an animal or fall off a tree stand, I shot 2 to 3 times a week for 6 months until I was able to shoot 20 yards. I then went to Vegas and shot my all time lowest score but I was very happy that by the third day when I never shot an arrow off the 3 spot targets.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!
Stay The Course And Enjoy Every Day You Nock An Arrow


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

You didn’t talk about your set up too much, but in target archery shooting with stabilizers will help you as well. Take your rig to a reputable archery shop and get yourself set up with some nice carbon bars.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Is your 31 bow a recurve or is it a compound? That will make a lot of difference.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sold my compound target setup and all tools, including press and draw board. Went with an 18 pound recurve. Love it. Whole new learning curve. LOL


----------



## Hombre Don (Apr 1, 2021)

huteson2us2 said:


> t, draw different bows until you find one that works and it won't be


----------



## Hombre Don (Apr 1, 2021)

I would like to thank everyone for all the encouragement and support. Rkni362, carlosil, automan 26, joko 52, pottergreg, lu Bob, the hood, huteson2us2, Crowley, Hikari, talks cheap, mj1950s, flyinhwawailan, kballeri we seniors must stick together.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

As a retired RN, there are a couple things I would suggest:
Get with a very good physical therapist and see them on a regular basis. They will be able to make a work out plan and evaluate how you are doing and adjust to get you where you want to go and hopefully keep you from injuring yourself.
Another thing to consider, most folks using sights close 1 eye. I have noticed that my balance is off at times when using 1 eye with my compound. This may be a factor with you as well.
I really enjoy my recurves because I shoot pure instinct and both eyes are open and balance is no longer a problem.

I'm retired in NE Oho.


----------



## rhoover800 (11 mo ago)

Take a look at the Sanlida hero X8. It's very adjustable; 14-60 pounds draw weight, draw length 16.5" - 29" let off 70-80% and ot only weights 2,6 pounds. This might be a good way to enjoy yourself while you work on your technique and stability. Good luck...


----------



## Germ1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hombre Don said:


> This is Hombre Don,
> My interest in archery is target shooting as I don't hunt anymore. The older I get I have a feeling to live and let live with animals. I am 83 and not to strong. I have my bow at 31 # and am having some problems holding my pin on the target. I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help with in training for steadying myself. L live in North West Ohio. I love to shoot my bow. I usually shoot around 12 arrows and get tired. Thanks for any help.


I feel your pain. We loose muscle mass as we age. Weight training even with lighter weights will help.


----------



## Hombre Don (Apr 1, 2021)

Hobre Don,
Well I bought myself a Elite Ember bow this year, got it on Feb.11th, took it home, tripped on Feb. 13th. & broke my elbow. I got healed six weeks later. Started out at 20 lbs. Am now up to 30 lbs. Love the bow very much. I heard that the higher you go the better it will shoot. Had to buy a single pin sight because my old 84 year old eyes could not focus on multiple pins. I shoot 20-25 arrows a day depending on weather. I am improving. Hope I am doing the right thing.


----------



## Willis Hiatt (Jul 29, 2015)

I find an aperture sight easier to hit with than pins. Probably because the eyes tendency to center things without any conscious effort


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

automan26 said:


> A lot can be said for proper draw length and bow balance when trying to steady your pin. Find a good pro shop who can make sure your bow fits you properly.
> 
> Automan


This is your best bet, proper draw length and bow setting by someone capable can make a world of difference.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope all is well & healed from fall. If you use a lens in the sight you may want to try using an o-ring instead of a sight pin or a dot, as you just look through the o-ring at the spot. I am 77 & have been using a Tru-Spot lens where have 6X center grind with 1/4" in center & all I see is the spot at 20 yards & a little bit of the 4 ring. May be worth a try. Frank Pearson set me up with the o-ring back in the middle 70's when he was shooting for us.


----------

